# General E-Z PRO Mortise&Tenon jig



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I have seen adds for this jig for about a year and a half but when I try to shop for it it's not in stock or the add says the jig is coming soon.This jig looks well made and elegantly simple.Have any of you LJ's bought or used one of these jigs?


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

According to the company, they are still in production and should be available right around now or very soon. You can place a preorder if you want. The list price is $150.

http://www.generaltools.com/870--EZ-ProTM-MORTISE-AND-TENON-JIG_p_1295.html


----------



## yuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Beeguy, that statement was made in the middle of the summer of last year, still no product.


----------



## Tennwood (Sep 9, 2009)

I read "somewhere" it is suppose to come out in October. Funny how the expected price last year was $99 but is $150 now. Still looks like a nifty machine. Here is a couple of youtube videos that demonstrate how it works (and mentions the $99 price).






http://woodworkersjournal.com/iwf/index.php/general-tools-shares-new-ez-pro-mortise-tenon-jig/


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys. For a while there I didn't think I would get a response to this post.I will bet it was the cost of the aluminum or underestimating the production costs anyways something funny is going on here.For $150 I would still buy one of thees jigs when some of thees other similar jigs go for $800. Just get the dam thing on the market!


----------



## LeeInAZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw three of these today at my local WW store. They were $109. They were new in the past week.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

This jig is now available at Rockler


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

pintodelux thanks for the heads up but I think I will pass on this one! Too many problems with the design.I think I saw you respond on a review if not check out the review its vary revealing why this jig took so long to come to market!


----------

